# When to start applying flea meds?



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I just can't remember.... for those of you who use flea treatments on your animals. When should I start using these products? April or May? I'm having a memory moment and I just can't remember. Thanks.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I don't use anything until I see a flea. I run a flea comb through my dogs hair about once a week.


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

i just did my dog and cat a couple days ago. Its been getting to 85-87 degrees here in Cali and the bugs are comin. *sigH*


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Lucky you, having warm weather! Reno has been cold and windy lately :frown:


----------

